# Anyone know if Jeff Uitto is on this forum? Or Stanley Rill? katools.com



## gunnarfan (Jul 26, 2011)

Was checking out the king arthur stuff again and saw a couple kindred spirits on their site. I really liked Stan's architectural stuff and big figures and Jeffro's hand made tools and that shot with the big Stihl and wet suit says it all. Are these guys in our network of carvers? 

Any thoughts on katools.com? Any good places to order their stuff or is direct best? I'm wondering about the chainsaw discs and replacement stuff as well.


----------

